# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدي الطبي >  >  تابعونى على اثير الاذاعة الطبية اف ام 99.3 فى صيدلية على الهواء

## dr.abdelgalil

*غدا باذن الله (الجمعة 3/2/2012 ) موعدكم مع حلقة جديدة من برنامج صيدلية على الهواء عبر اثير الاذاعة الطبية اف ام 99.3 وعلى الهواء مباشرة من الساعة الخامسة مساء حتى السادسة والنصف م ) موضوع الحلقة عن حمض الفوليك ( ماهيته ) واهميته الغذائية والعلاجية ... اهميته للنساء فى سن الانجاب لمنع ال (NTDs) واهميته فى منع خطورة المستويات العالية من homocysteine التى تعتبر من عوامل الخطورة لكثير من امراض العصر مثل تصلب الشرايين والبهاق والاجهاضات المتكررة وخلافه وكذلك سوف اتحدث عن اهميته لزيادة الخصوبه عند الرجال وكذلك دوره فى علاج بعض الامراض مثل السرطان والاكتئاب والكثير المثير ... لا تفوتكم هذه الحلقة المميزة والتى سوف يتم اعادة بثها يوم الاثنين الساعة السابعة مساء (باذن الله )
 صيدليه على الهواء تقديم دكتور احمد الهادى 
رسالة : حمض الفوليك لكل النساء فى سن الانجاب (قبل شهر من الحمل ولمدة 3 شهور على الاقل بعد الحمل ) من اجل اطفال بدون عيوب الانبوب العصبى (الصلب المشقوق ) 
للتواصل :
 0155779999
 0183229959
*

----------


## عجبكو

*بالتوفيق يا دكتوووووووووووووور
                        	*

----------


## dr.abdelgalil

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

بالتوفيق يا دكتوووووووووووووور



مشكور يا عجبكو 


*

----------


## dr.abdelgalil

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة dr.abdelgalil
					

غدا باذن الله (الجمعة 3/2/2012 ) موعدكم مع حلقة جديدة من برنامج صيدلية على الهواء عبر اثير الاذاعة الطبية اف ام 99.3 وعلى الهواء مباشرة من الساعة الخامسة مساء حتى السادسة والنصف م ) موضوع الحلقة عن حمض الفوليك ( ماهيته ) واهميته الغذائية والعلاجية ... اهميته للنساء فى سن الانجاب لمنع ال (NTDs) واهميته فى منع خطورة المستويات العالية من homocysteine التى تعتبر من عوامل الخطورة لكثير من امراض العصر مثل تصلب الشرايين والبهاق والاجهاضات المتكررة وخلافه وكذلك سوف اتحدث عن اهميته لزيادة الخصوبه عند الرجال وكذلك دوره فى علاج بعض الامراض مثل السرطان والاكتئاب والكثير المثير ... لا تفوتكم هذه الحلقة المميزة والتى سوف يتم اعادة بثها يوم الاثنين الساعة السابعة مساء (باذن الله )
 صيدليه على الهواء تقديم دكتور احمد الهادى 
رسالة : حمض الفوليك لكل النساء فى سن الانجاب (قبل شهر من الحمل ولمدة 3 شهور على الاقل بعد الحمل ) من اجل اطفال بدون عيوب الانبوب العصبى (الصلب المشقوق ) 
للتواصل :
 0155779999
 0183229959



غدا (الجمعة 10/2/2012) موعدكم مع الجزء الثانى والاخير من موضوع حمض الفوليك على اثير الطبية ..
من ال 5 الى 6:30 م .
دعواتكم . 

*

----------


## dr.abdelgalil

*الان يتم بث اعادة الحلقة الاخيرة من حمض الفوليك والتى قمت بتقديمها الاسبوع الماضى ...
والان اقوم بتجهيز بعض الحلقات التى قدمتها عبر اثير الطبية فى العام المنصرم حتى اتمكن من انزالها فى المنتدى خلال الايام القادمة باذن الله .
*

----------


## dr.abdelgalil

*اليوم موعدكم مع حلقة خطيرة عن السرطان وعن (الكيماوى) بالذات !!
هل تصدق :
تقول الاحصاءات الرسمية فى السودان ان حالات الاصابة بالسرطان فى العامين الماضيين بلغت 20 الف حالة (ديل الناس الجو المستشفيات ) والما جو يمكن يكونوا قدرهم مرتين تلاتة!!!!!!
وتقول احصاءات منظمة الصحة العالمية ان الوفاة بسبب السرطان تشكل نسبة 13% من اجمالى الوفيات فى العالم وحسب احصاءات العام 2008 بلغ عدد الذين توفوا بالسرطان 7,600,000 شخص فى العالم !!!
حمانا الله واياكم ...
لمزيد من التفاصيل تعابونى  على اثير الطبية اف ام 99.3 من الساعة 5 م الى 6 ونص مساء على الهواء (برنامج صيدلية على الهواء )
دعواتكم ..
*

----------


## السيد

*شكراً لك دكتور علي الاجتهاد الواضح ونعتذر عن عدم المتابعه لظروف شخصية
 مع محاوله بأذن لله للتواصل في مقبل الحلقات شكراً مره اخرى

*

----------


## dr.abdelgalil

*الحلقة رقم 101موعدكم باذن الله تعالى مع حلقة جديدة متجددة من برنامج صيدلية على الهواء على اثير الاذاعة الطبية اف ام 99.3 يوم الجمعة الموافق 3/5/2013 فى تمام الساعة الخامسة والربع الى الساعة السادسة والنصف م .
 موضوع الحلقة : التحصين (التطعيم ) القروحة بلغة ناس زمان 
 سوف اتحدث فيها عن :
 انواع المناعة 
 اهمية التحصين
 ماهى امراض الطفولة المستهدفة بالتحصين وكيف تنتقل هذه الامراض ؟ 
 ماهى اللقاحات المستخدمة وكيف يتم تحضيرها واستخدامها
 هل هنالك موانع للتحصين ؟
 ماهو الثلاثى ولماذا تم باستبداله بالخماسى ؟
 ماهى امراض المستدمية النزلية وكيف يتم الوقاية منها ؟
 ماهى الروتا ؟
 لماذا يجب تطعيم النساء فى سن الانجاب (15 الى 49 سنة ) ضد التتانوس وهل فعلاً النساء يتطعمن ؟
 ماهى الاثار الجانبية التى تحدث جراء التحصين وكيف نعالجها حال حدوثها (ان وجدت ).
 و ... و .... و .... الكثير المثير الخطر 
 تابعونا على اثير الطبية اف ام 99.3 او على الموقع : 
www.altbia.fm
 هاتف 0155779999
                        	*

----------

